# Poa? Crabgrass? Other?



## CarlWD (Mar 30, 2021)

Each year coming out of winter, I see the same weed flourish on the sunniest side of my house. Before I spray Tenacity or an OTC post-emergent, I want to know that I'm targetting the right weed.

I hear poa, poa, poa over and over in different videos and conversations, but this doesn't quite look right to me. If someone say's it's crabgrass I'd think it's a little early for that in MN, but if that's what it is...


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Soil temps are too cold for crabgrass. The pics aren't detailed enough to be 100% sure, but I suspect the wide blade grass is KY-31.


----------



## CarlWD (Mar 30, 2021)

Here are perhaps a couple better photos.

The google app says buffalo grass or paspalum.


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

Don't trust google. I think @Powhatan is right about tall fescue KY-31.


----------



## CarlWD (Mar 30, 2021)

Thanks. The lawn is a typical cool season blend that I bought a few years ago. These specimens aren't very noticeable until you're right over them. Probably just leave them be.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

If you want to remove them, there is no selective herbicide for KY-31 growing in a cool season grass lawn. You'll need to either spray with non-selective glyphosate or physical remove to include roots.


----------

